
Could Adobe be open-sourcing Flash? - nreece
http://blogs.computerworld.com/could_adobe_be_open_sourcing_flash
======
wmf
No, but they will continue their openwashing campaign to convince journalists
that Flash is open even though it isn't.

------
nazgulnarsil
no, then the open source community would fix it, and all the IT support adobe
provides to enterprise would be gone.

